# Small Body Acoustic



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

Wondering if anyone knows of other options for "small body" acoustics? The Martin Dreadnought Junior and Taylor Big Baby are both slightly smaller than full size. I'm thinking along those lines... but NOT the Mini versions, which are too small for my liking. Would also consider Folk size... but not Parlour. 

Any recommendations based on your experiences?


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Simon & Patrick, Seagull and Art & Lutherie have guitars in that size range--and they play & sound nice.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

I was shopping for the same thing. I tried them all. Ended up with the Taylor GS Mini-E. It was by far the best sounding to me. I have a lot of guitars with different scale lengths and neck profiles so the neck was pretty easy to get used to for me. It has been in the shop for a couple of days for the free setup. I've never missed a guitar as much as I miss this one. Can't wait to get it back. The next nicest sounding I played was one of the least expensive, a Gretsch Jim Dandy. Fit and finish were definitely not as good but the sound was better than most small guitars.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Based on my Taylor gs mini, I would say stick to their smaller offerings. 

It is my favourite acoustic of all time and plays almost like an electric guitar.


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I have a Art&Lutherie folk CW It's a little bigger than the mini's and Parlour yet smaller than my J45 or the Takamine Play good, sounds good and fills in a space between the large acoustics and the little ones.


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

The Taylor GS-Mini is an incredible guitar. My daughter got one for Christmas a couple years ago, and I love playing it.


----------



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

I've tried the Taylor Big Baby but not the GS Mini. The "mini" moniker puts me off, but I guess I'll have to find one to see what all the fuss is about. I see it gets good reviews online. 

I thought the Big Baby was great, but I'm not sure if those screws would annoy the hell out of me (just looking at them). 

I've also tried the Simon & Patrick Songsmith Folk, felt pretty good.


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

I've actually performed with my daughter's GS-Mini. Unless you're a really big person, the guitar doesn't really feel very "mini", just very comfortable.


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

Another vote for the GS-mini.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Gimper said:


> I've tried the Taylor Big Baby but not the GS Mini. The "mini" moniker puts me off, but I guess I'll have to find one to see what all the fuss is about. I see it gets good reviews online.
> 
> I thought the Big Baby was great, but I'm not sure if those screws would annoy the hell out of me (just looking at them).
> 
> I've also tried the Simon & Patrick Songsmith Folk, felt pretty good.


I also have the baby (bought for son); it's nice, but not as nice as the mini. 

I was also trying Martin guitars at the time (I bought new), and the Taylor's were.much nicer to my ears.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I like the S&P folk size all solid mahogany, and most of the other related Godin brands are nice too. 

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Mooh said:


> I like the S&P folk size all solid mahogany, and most of the other related Godin brands are nice too.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


And mahogany really seems to suit a guitar that size.
It's one thing on my radar if I ever get an acoustic 6 string.


----------



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

Update... I tried the GS Mini. As I suspected, the size just does not feel right for what I'm looking for. At least it does not feel as good as the Big Baby does to me. Both sounded good. I do like the Taylor sound.

I also tried the Martin Dread Junior. I'd love to own a Martin at some point, however I was not overly impressed - especially given the premium you pay for those guitars. Although... being a relative newbie, there's also a good chance I don't really know what they hell I'm talking about right now.  Maybe they ARE worth (and sound) almost 3x more/better than some other decent guitars? - and I am simply not experienced enough to realize it.

I'm going into this situation hoping to only pay "a few hundred" for a decent small body guitar with at least a solid top. So far, the Taylor Big Baby and the S&P Songsmith Folk felt and sounded good, and kinda fit into my price range (new or used). Obviously the Taylor will cost a bit more... but is it 2x or 1.5x better than the S&P? Is it more $ just because it comes with a bag, and the S&P does not? Ehhh...

Decisions... Decisions...


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

You gotta go with your gut. I don't think you can go wrong with any of them. Get the one that feels right to you.


----------



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

Kerry Brown said:


> You gotta go with your gut. I don't think you can go wrong with any of them. Get the one that feels right to you.


...good point. Not really any WRONG decisions here.


----------



## Slooky (Feb 3, 2015)

APXT2 by Yamaha is a nice little guitar. long and mcquade 249.00 . I bought one just so I could have something light to bring with me on the road. Maybe its too small for you. It sound fantastic though. Even has a pickup in it


----------



## Gimper (Jan 14, 2016)

Slooky said:


> APXT2 by Yamaha is a nice little guitar. long and mcquade 249.00 . I bought one just so I could have something light to bring with me on the road. Maybe its too small for you. It sound fantastic though. Even has a pickup in it


Funny you mention that guitar... I just tried one recently, and it was pretty good. Although, yes, it is on the smaller side for my liking.


----------

